
Show HN: Daily AI Feed Blog - niyazpk
http://blog.dailyaifeed.com/
======
sebg
Hi -

I like this and found some interesting articles to read this morning. The one
piece of advice I'd like to share is that in order to sign up for the email
list you tell me (in a very small font) that I need to visit DailyAIFeed.com
instead of being able to sign up right from the blog. :) You're making me do
work! Perhaps you can include a small form under the right-hand-side
description so that I don't have to go to another place to subscribe?

I signed up. Looking forward to getting my Daily AI Feed!

